# حسابات تغذيه المياه



## zanitty (27 مايو 2009)

الملف المرفق قمت بعون الله بتجميع معلوماته من ملفات متعدده موجوده معى و قمت بوضع جميع حسابات تغذيه المياه و ما يتعلق بها من حجم الخزان الارضى و العلوى و ابعادهما و قدرات المضخات التى تعمل على رفع المياه من الخزان الارضى للعلوى و كذلك مضخه التقويه التى تغذى من الخزان العلوى للادوار
كل المطلوب منكم انكم تدخلوا المعطيات الموجوده فى مشروعكم و اللى لون خلاياها باللون الاخضر و بس خلاص 
اتمنى يعجبكم و يفيدكم
لو حد له تعليق او نقد على طريقه حساب غلط اهلا بيه و بالعكس يا ريت يقوله عشان كلنا برضه نستفيد
مش منقول


----------



## afou2d (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا نجم هشوفه وقولك رأى بكره عشان ماشى عشان الحق مكان على الكفاتيريا عشان الماتش ما انت عارف النهارده نهائى كأس العالم من وجهه ونظرى وبرشلونه هيفوز 6 صفر


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2009)

afou2d قال:


> شكرا يا نجم هشوفه وقولك رأى بكره عشان ماشى عشان الحق مكان على الكفاتيريا عشان الماتش ما انت عارف النهارده نهائى كأس العالم من وجهه ونظرى وبرشلونه هيفوز 6 صفر


مستنى رايك يا فؤش
و بعدين الماتش 10 الا ربع ايه اللى يوديك من دلوقتى و اللا هى ضرب شيش و خلاص و بعدين انا منشستراوى


----------



## afou2d (27 مايو 2009)

> مستنى رايك يا فؤش
> و بعدين الماتش 10 الا ربع ايه اللى يوديك من دلوقتى و اللا هى ضرب شيش و خلاص و بعدين انا منشستراوى


 
انا شغال فى المهندسين يعنى باخد ساعه ونص عشان اروح عين شمس وبعدين مع احترامى للمنشتراويه النهارده هتتقطعوا


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 مايو 2009)

فعلا بجد ملف فوق الممتاز وكله فن وهندسة وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلة خالصا لوجه سبحانه وتعالى وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الطموني (27 مايو 2009)

و الله باشا 

حتى لو منقول منحط اصابعنا بعين الي بقولك انو بتاعو 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2009)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> فعلا بجد ملف فوق الممتاز وكله فن وهندسة وجزاك الله خيرا وجعلة خالصا لوجه سبحانه وتعالى وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 بحب دعوتك دى يا مجدى جدا
بجد بارك الله فيك و ربنا يتقبلها يا رب


الطموني قال:


> و الله باشا
> 
> حتى لو منقول منحط اصابعنا بعين الي بقولك انو بتاعو
> بارك الله فيك


بلطجى يا طمونى من يومك
جده قوت قلبك يا واد


----------



## zanitty (27 مايو 2009)

حبيت اربط الموضوع ده مع الموضوع القديم 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/# حسابات الصحى على قد حالى


----------



## خالد العسيلي (28 مايو 2009)

الكبير كبير يا معلم زانيتي 

و اللي معندوش كبير يدورلو واحد بقا............................


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 مايو 2009)

ايه الحلاوة دي وايه الجمال؟
زانتي يا كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## afou2d (28 مايو 2009)

بصراحه ياحمد ملف رائع وهيفيدنى كتير جدا .  ومانشستر اتقطع امبارح وعقبال الجزائر


----------



## الدكة (28 مايو 2009)

ايش الحلاوة ذا يابش مهندس زانتي


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2009)

afou2d قال:


> بصراحه ياحمد ملف رائع وهيفيدنى كتير جدا . ومانشستر اتقطع امبارح وعقبال الجزائر


اتمنى يفيدك يا فؤش
الحساب بقى
سيبك من مانشستر انا اهلاوى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



الدكة قال:


> ايش الحلاوة ذا يابش مهندس زانتي


بعض ما عندكم يا جميل


----------



## afou2d (28 مايو 2009)

> اتمنى يفيدك يا فؤش
> الحساب بقى
> سيبك من مانشستر انا اهلاوى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
ان شاء الله لو جيت السعوديه هعزمك على كبسه ولو نزلت مصر هعزمك على عربيه فول فى الشارع من اللى قلبك يحبها وطبعا مقولكشى على الفول بالزيت الحار 
اما انا اهلاوى قلبا وقالبا وبرده ان شاء الله هنغلب الجزائر


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2009)

afou2d قال:


> ان شاء الله لو جيت السعوديه هعزمك على كبسه ولو نزلت مصر هعزمك على عربيه فول فى الشارع من اللى قلبك يحبها وطبعا مقولكشى على الفول بالزيت الحار
> اما انا اهلاوى قلبا وقالبا وبرده ان شاء الله هنغلب الجزائر


فكرتنى باحلى ايام 
انا كنت مجرم فول بالزيت الحار و بصله فى خل و حاجات معفنه كده 
الله الله الله جريت ريقى


----------



## ابو بيدو (28 مايو 2009)

zanitty قال:


> فكرتنى باحلى ايام
> انا كنت مجرم فول بالزيت الحار و بصله فى خل و حاجات معفنه كده
> الله الله الله جريت ريقى



جريتوا ريقنا ع الزيت الحار والبصل و...... (انا باعشق الحاجات دى)
بس انا عندى زيت حار يا زانيتى
خليت حماتى جابت لى 2 ك عشان اعيش بيهم شوية
الزيت الحار نسانى اهنئك على ابداعك بهذا الملف المحترم
 فى رائيى هو ده شغل الناس للى فاهمة هى بتعمل ايه
وعلشان اكون صريح معاك ها قولك رائيى النهائى بعد ما اراجعه بدقة شوية


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> جريتوا ريقنا ع الزيت الحار والبصل و...... (انا باعشق الحاجات دى)
> بس انا عندى زيت حار يا زانيتى
> خليت حماتى جابت لى 2 ك عشان اعيش بيهم شوية
> خلاص توقع هجمه مرتده ع المدينه
> ...


اه رايك يهمنى و راى اى حد 
محتاج كل اللى بيعرف فى الحسابات انه يراجع ورايا عشان مننشرش حاجه فيها غلطه 
و اللى عاوز يراجع فعلا اقول له يركز اكتر حاجه على حسابات المضخات


----------



## asd_84 (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا

الله يكرمك ويباركلك اخي زانيتي 

موضوع كويس وفعلا عاوزيين نتناقش فيه ونضيف

وباذن الله تعالى في موضوع بعمله بخصوص الموضوع ده والله المستعان

الله يجزيك خير ويرحمك ويهديك الى صراط مستقيم

ونحن جميعا يارب


----------



## zanitty (28 مايو 2009)

asd_84 قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> 
> الله يكرمك ويباركلك اخي زانيتي
> 
> ...


شكرا يا ليث ع المشاركه و منتظر ملفك لانى من زمان و انا متاكد انك نجم الملتقى القادم


----------



## asd_84 (29 مايو 2009)

عامة انا ما افعله الآن من اعداد لموضوعي هو حب مني ان اكون مشاركا ايجابيا 

بالرغم ان ما افعله هو بسيط جدا امام كل هذا الكم من المشاركات بخصوص هذا الموضوع 

وبجد ان مش هاجي جنبكوا حاجة وده مش تواضع مني ولكن لان كل انسان عارف قدر نفسه 

انا لسه ببتدي في حياتي المهنية والحمد لله لولا فضله ورحمة علي لكنت من الخاسرين الظالمين لانفسهم

ادعو لي بان يجعلني الله من عباده المخلصين ويعينني على ذلك وان افعل الخير لا افعله الا ابتغاء وجه الله 

و الله المستعان

و الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## محمود_يوسف (12 يونيو 2009)

انا مش عارف انزل برنامجك لا نه غير كامل


----------



## م/عادل حسن (18 يونيو 2009)

بصراحه موضوع اكثر من رائع ونشكركم على هذه المعلومات


----------



## احمد الحوت (18 يونيو 2009)

*الى الاخ العزيز*



zanitty قال:


> الملف المرفق قمت بعون الله بتجميع معلوماته من ملفات متعدده موجوده معى و قمت بوضع جميع حسابات تغذيه المياه و ما يتعلق بها من حجم الخزان الارضى و العلوى و ابعادهما و قدرات المضخات التى تعمل على رفع المياه من الخزان الارضى للعلوى و كذلك مضخه التقويه التى تغذى من الخزان العلوى للادوار
> كل المطلوب منكم انكم تدخلوا المعطيات الموجوده فى مشروعكم و اللى لون خلاياها باللون الاخضر و بس خلاص
> اتمنى يعجبكم و يفيدكم
> لو حد له تعليق او نقد على طريقه حساب غلط اهلا بيه و بالعكس يا ريت يقوله عشان كلنا برضه نستفيد
> مش منقول


 سلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## المتكامل (18 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على جهدك يا باش مهندس


----------



## على عنبه (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على مجوداتكم يا بشمهندسين 
بس يا ريت نركز شويه فى الصحى ونبعد عن الكوره والفول خصوصا ابو زيت حار


----------



## apo_mosa (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووور على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكر جدا يابشمهندس على المجهود الكبير دة


----------



## حسام الدينن (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف
بس ي ريت ي اخ زانتى لو عندك مذكرة حسابية لحسابات الصرف والتغذية
اكون مشكور لك جدا
لأنى مطلوب منى عمل ممذكرة حسابية لمشروع جديد


----------



## mech_mohamed (27 سبتمبر 2009)

الله عليك يا زانيتى و على شغلك
تعرف الملف منظم و مفيد ده كمان هايفيدنى انى افهم حساب طلمبات المياه للبيوت بدل عك الفهلوية
تسلم يا منشاستراوى يا كبييييييير


----------



## zanitty (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الشكر لكم اخوانى على المرور 
نوته حسابيه يعنى ايه يا حسام مش فاهم 
ميك محمد 
اسمك دايما بيلخبطنى مع حبيب الملايين محمد ميك 
و بما انك مانشستراوى يبقى حلال عليك الملف يا عم


----------



## swaisy (28 سبتمبر 2009)

_جزاك الله كل خير...
و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك و عقبال حسابات الحريق....
_


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي . وشكرا


----------



## spyeng_85 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع ومميز 

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع الرائع والمهم 
وكل المشاركات تنم عن اهتمام وجدية فى اخراج 
المعلومة فى ابسط وافضل صورة 

واود ان يشاركنى الاخوة فى بحث نقطة معينة واجهنا فى ميدان العمل 
حيث ان المشروع يشتمل على منشات صناعية عبارة عن ورش صيانة وغسيل وتشحيم سيارات 
وورش لحام وتصنيع خفيفة ومحطة وقود صغيرة وفى نفس الوقت مجموعة من المبانى الادارية 
ومسجد ومستوصف ( عيادة طبية ) صغير وبعض المبانى السكنية 
وعليه فان مواصفات شبكات upvc 

الا ان كان هناك راى لتوحيد نوع انابيب الصرف لتكون من الupvc
ولكن بعض المهندسين عارض هذا الراى واصر على ان تنفذ مواسير الصرف 
بمحطة الوقود وورش السيارات والصيانة من الحديد الزهر 

ارجو مناقشة هذا الموضوع وابداء وجهة نظر الاخوة المشاركين لاستنباط واستخلاص 
راى وخلاصة مبنية على رؤية علمية واضحة اومرجعية الى اكواد عالمية محددة معترف بها 

وارجوان تعود هذه الدراسة والمناقشة بالنفع للجميع 


ولكم وافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## محب الحرمين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي . وشكرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

أولا : الشكر الخاص للزميل استاذنا زانيتي ووحشتنا طلاتك المشرقة دائما 
ثانيا : المواسير البي في سي هي الأفضل و لم يعد للمواسير الزهر استخدام الحين في امور الصرف فالأولي أطول عمرا و أقل مقاومة لجريان الماء و ما يحمله ، و خطوطها سهلة التنظيف فضلا عن مرونتها اذا ما دفنت بالأرض أو تم تعليقها 
و يستخدم منها الفئة 4 class اذا كان المقاسات بالميلليمتر او الفئة جدول 40 sch اذا كانت المقاسات بالبوصة و انا أفضل التعامل بالبوصة لتوافر الفطع و الملحقات


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاءك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## اسامه نحله (23 نوفمبر 2010)

يا بشمهندس زناتى الله يكرمك
ممكن تظبطت حسابات مضخة الحريق 
الله يبارك ليك يا باشا


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

جازاك الله خير


----------



## nofal (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (11 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا زنيتي


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (11 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي . وشكرا


----------



## mechanic power (12 أبريل 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا اخ زانيتي علي هذا البرنامج

لو امكن يتم عمل موضوع يتم فيه وضع كل المعلومات عن الاعمال الصحية 
تحياتي


----------



## PS_HVAC (15 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (16 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على هذا الجهد


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
وجــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــرا​


----------



## ahmad hussen (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## محمد العطفي (7 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واسال الله العظيم ان يجمع الامة على محبته


----------



## شرشر الجديد (17 مايو 2012)

ياجماعة عايز واحد يشرح طريقة استخدام الملف و لو في مثال ويتم الحساب عن طريق الملف يكون اجمل بكتير


----------



## aati badri (17 مايو 2012)

ملف في الموضوع 
http://www.marlo-inc.com/download/com/pdf/2307w.pdf


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (4 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (21 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## samsalah (23 أغسطس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1185762#ixzz24KRHqENO

​السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس 
شكرا أولا علي المعلومات الجميلة ده
وأرجو من سيادتك يا بشمهندس تزويدي بحسابات تنك المياه الخاص بالمبني وكذلك خزان تجميع مياه الصرف وخزان الري للمباني وفين الجداول ده في الكود علشان الاستشاري طالب تدعيم كل حاجة من الكود
وجزاك الله خيرا
السلام عليكم


----------



## zanitty (23 أغسطس 2012)

samsalah قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1185762#ixzz24KRHqENO
> 
> ​السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس
> شكرا أولا علي المعلومات الجميلة ده
> ...



جارى الرد باذن الله


----------



## samsalah (23 أغسطس 2012)

في الانتظار يا هندسة


----------



## zanitty (24 أغسطس 2012)

samsalah قال:


> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=1185762#ixzz24KRHqENO
> 
> ​السلام عليكم ياباشمهندس
> شكرا أولا علي المعلومات الجميلة ده
> ...



حسابات تنك المياه و الصرف حسابات تقديريه على حسب عدد الاشخاص فى المبنى ، و ايضا على حسب عدد الايام المطلوب تخزين المياه فيها كما هو موضح فى الملف المرفق 
و معدل استهلاك كل فرد حسب نوع المنشأه فمعدل استهلاك الفرد فى المشات التعليميه يختلف عن معدل استهلاك الفرد فى المبانى التجاريه او السكنيه و هكذا 
عامل اخر يتحكم فى معدل استهلاك الفرد هو سلوك الاشخاص فى المنطقه المحسوبه فاستهلاك الافراد فى الدول الاسلاميه يختلف عن امريكا مثلا حيث يزيد فى الدول الاسلاميه نظرا لتكرار عمليه الوضوء و هكذا من منطقه لاخرى 
خلاصه ما سبق ان معدل استهلاك الفرد يختلف من دوله الى اخرى و تستطيع الحصول على هذه القيم من الكود الخاص ببلدك 
ففى السعوديه مثلا تجد هذه القيم مع شرح لطريقه الحساب فى الكود السعودى للبناء - ملف الاعمال الصحيه - و تستطيع تحميله من هنا http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134027.html#post1101232 
بشرط ان لا تنسى الدعاء لخالد العسيلى 

هناك طريقه اخرى - يستعملها البعض و لا اعرف مصدرها و لا افضلها - 
من عدد الاجهزه الصحيه فى المبنى تحسب معدل التدفق - مشروح فى احد موضوعاتى القديمه - 
معدل التدفق يعطى ناتجا بال gpm 
حول هذه القيمه الى متر مكعب لكل يوم - او اى وحدات اخرى تفضلها - 
احسب عدد الايام التى تريد الخزان ان يخدمك فيها 
انتهى 

بخصوص خزان الرى لا اعلم عنه شيئا للاسف


----------



## asshafey (2 سبتمبر 2012)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## asshafey (2 سبتمبر 2012)

خزان الري هو آخر خزان يتم تجميع المياه به في منظومة محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي
المكونة من 1- خزان التجميع والمصافي الخشنة
2- المصافي الناعمة
3- خزان التهوية وغرفة دفع الهواء
4- خزان الترسيب وخزان فصل الحمأة
5- غرفة التوزيع وخزان الفلاتر
6- خزان الرى وبه تنتهى مراحل المعالجة والمياه به تكون صالحة للري أو يتم صرفها الى الوادي لتعود فى هيئة مياه جوفية


----------



## abu-kamal (4 نوفمبر 2012)

إبداع


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الطيب وارجو ان يكون هذا الموضوع مفيد للجميع:75:


----------



## AHMADBHIT (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## HOSARY (5 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يعطيك على قدر نيتك ومجهودك


----------



## المهندس الحالم (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا شكرا شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## meyad (5 فبراير 2014)

رزقك الله الخير الذي تتمناه


----------



## علاء نادر (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## تامر النجار (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## engmsadeqm (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## mahmood mrbd (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا مقدما قبل التحميل والاطلاع على الموضوع


----------



## drmady (6 فبراير 2014)

بااااااااااااارك الله فيك


----------



## godat7 (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed hajer (7 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو حمزة المنصورى (6 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## drmady (6 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاح عصر (31 يناير 2015)

ياجماعه لو سمحتوا عاوز اعرف حجم خزان المياه لعماره سكنيه التغذيه


----------



## meskif (3 مارس 2015)

الف شكر الك ملف قيم


----------



## amr_m3bood (5 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## thaer11 (10 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير استاذنا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (31 مارس 2015)

اكرمكم الله من فضله وجزاكم عنا كل الخير


----------



## sharaf911 (18 أبريل 2015)

ملف من الاخر
اشتغلت بيه زي الفل

تسلم ياكبير


----------



## ميدو الغريب (29 أكتوبر 2015)

عندى سؤال ارجو الرد عليه من فضلكم 
كيفيه حساب سعه الخزان العلوى و قدره مضخه الرفع 
و اى اجد و اقرا هذه النقاط حيث انها لا توجد بالاكواد


----------



## Nile Man (2 نوفمبر 2015)

thanks


----------



## كمال خطاب (17 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moaied (23 ديسمبر 2015)

شكره جزيلا


----------



## memo_xianle (15 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (30 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م / احمد عادل حنفى (17 فبراير 2018)

ممكن اعرف معلومات عن مناسيب الاجهزة الصحية لو سمحتوا لو امكن بالصور


----------

